# Why Choose Mac



## designer (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi all,

I just want to hear from you guys that why did you choose Mac over PC. Eventhough, PC has 95% of market.

My reasons are

1) Reliability.

2) OS : I have been using Mac since OS 6 period.

3) Design.

What's your reason?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 20, 2002)

Rock-Solid Reliability (vs Windows)

UNIX

Able to run more MainStream Software (vs Linux)

Awesome Memory Management (10 MBs Free and can still take anything you throw at it)

Having 3 OSs in one (UNIX, OS9, OSX) with the ability to add more (x86) with Virtual PC, altho not as fast and a bit limited.

I switched from both Windows and Linux, altho I still use them for different reasons, my main computer is a Mac (Graphite Tower) - and my next computer purchase will be a Mac ('Book).


----------



## jeepster485 (Nov 22, 2002)

I grew up with Apple's.....simple as that.  They were used for typing class in school.  Probably a combination of that and the fact my dad thinks outside the box (completely solar powered house) were the two factors.  My brother switched to PeeCee's because he thought Mac's were too expensive.  Every day he keeps saying he wishes he had a Mac.  I stuck with them because they're incredibly well built machines.  I drug my PowerBook 3400 off a desk when my foot got tangled in the cord - it landed with the screen open in the shape of an A.  I thought it was dead but it still worked excellent until I overheated it too much the summer after and eventually killed it; then electrictuted the one I bought off eBay to replace it.  From what I've seen Apple's are built to take somewhat of a beating and still work.  That combined with the fact they're simple to use, don't crash every 2 seconds, and they look good (much better than a big metal box) keeps me an Apple user.  They say buying an Apple is a rebellious decision since it's a minority in the computer world.  While they may be considered a minority, Mac's definitely are among the best computers manufactured today.


----------



## cellfish (Nov 23, 2002)

I grew up with PC's and despite heavy interest in Apple products, especially since learning that Woz is polish like me and that I share Steve Jobs' birthday. I have been using my PC forever and was quite happy but since installing SP1, my MS Outlook because slow as hell and my computer couldn't shut down anymore ... I tried everything logical to fix it, nothing worked until I updated my BIOS of all things..... needless to say I bought an iBook a few weeks later.

My first experience with the iBook sucked. Several days after buying it, the price on the iBook went down 400$, sharing files with my PC was impossible, even with Samba, I couldn't share the printer connected to my router, 10.1 crashed horribly, my shipment of 10.2 seemed to be taking forever, etc.

But I got my 400$ back,
I got 10.2 and suddenly I can share files and my printer very well.
Everything is fast and stable.

In essence, I'm learning, with 10.2, that Macs really rock. Plus, I'm getting MS Office v.X for 50$ in a few days (since I know someone who works for MS) and I'm even happier.

My experience with OS X.2 is so great that I'm no longer even thinking about getting a PC again.

Therefore:

Advantages with Mac:

- Elegant
- Stable
- Intuitive
- No programs are *incorporated* into the OS and thus unremoveable
- My laptop can be asleep for a full day without wasting a noticeable amount of battery life, and it wakes up properly
- Don't need to shut down anymore
- The battery lasts a whopping long time
- The laptop doesn't heat up, thus no fan noise

Disadvantages with Mac:

- Overpriced ... seriously, the processors are way too slow for the price the consumer is charged
- Very short list of games available
- Obsolete graphic technology in most new Macs
- Hard to upgrade components in most portable and desktop Apple products, excluding the towers
- Can't easily maximize word processing or other programs to take up the entire screen.

All in all though, I'm very satisfied with Apple.


----------



## Sirtovin (Dec 1, 2002)

1. Can't hardly crash OS X... If it does crash you can force quit easily.
2. 128 bit Processing power.... OS... Unlike Windows 32-bit... and 64-bit...
3. Graphics kick butt...


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2002)

In 1987 I first sat down in front of a Macintosh Plus. It was the perfect computer. (Think about a C64, think about an XT PC with DOS!) I fell in love with how the machine looked, with the sound the keyboard and mouse made when you typed and clicked, I fell in love with the smiling Mac at booting. I went to a store and found out I could never own one. A used Macintosh Plus cost around 1700$ plus another 1000$ or so for a printer. I couldn't ask my dad for that amount of money. (I was 13 back then.) I got an Atari 1040 STf and a Star LC 10 printer on my birthday. That was as close as I could get to the Mac. I later on invested 600$ in a Spectre GCR Macintosh emulator, which was great. Perfect even. The processor was the same as in Macs, and I even had a larger monitor (Macs were at 512*384 or something like that, my ST had a decent 640*400 monitor).

When I was 18 I got access to some money my parents and grandparents had put on my bank account. I went and bought a PowerBook 150, which was about 1300$ at the time.

I had some PCs in all those years, too, and I still have one for Linux (staging server) and Windows (browser testing). But I would never dare to compare it to a 'real' computer.

The Macintosh is far more than just a computer to me. Yes, it's a tool that I get my work done on, but I have fun working on a Macintosh. I started writing stories on my first PowerBook. And after all those years I can say that my best stories were written on Macs. The machine seems to tell me: "Let's write a new story." The PC actually tells me: "You seem to want to write a letter." It's the subtext of the Macintosh experience that makes it a much better solution than any PC. Does it matter whether Windows gets on my nerves at 500 or 2800 MHz? No. I may not be the average gamer/3D-designer (as only those really need the newest PC hardware, I guess), but I _do_ computing intensive tasks: I work in Photoshop, InDesign and consorts. But still, I rather design good stuff and have fun with it (and make money) than design bad stuff because I'm annoyed with the machine (and lose contracts). It may not be that black & white for everyone, but this is why I am a Macintosh person.


----------



## iKst (Dec 2, 2002)

Im a new "switcher". I got my first mac last summer. It was iMac 400DV with 512ram running osx. It was cool, for everything except games and osx didnt handle my language well (problems with some chars.). So i sold it and got myself a cheap PC which could run games.
And 2 weaks ago i finaly got the money and will to buy iBook. Now my PC is realy just a download machine  I use iBook almost all the time, even for games.

I chose iBook because:

- They look cool
- iBook is the cheapest notebook in this class 
- Battery life is like 2x the PCs have  (like one other guy said. I put it to sleep and it burns 2, 3% of battery in 8/10 hours when i sleep. My uptimes are few days and that because i had to restart few times for new programs to apply settings)
- OSX just rulez, unix, games and office all in one. 

My next computer will be Mac. That is for sure. And my GF is also hooked. She will get a flowerpower iMac soon.


----------



## cellfish (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iKst _
> *- They look cool
> - iBook is the cheapest notebook in this class
> - Battery life is like 2x the PCs have  (like one other guy said. I put it to sleep and it burns 2, 3% of battery in 8/10 hours when i sleep. My uptimes are few days and that because i had to restart few times for new programs to apply settings)
> ...



I agree with all the sentiments expressed here. I've had a positive experience with my iBook ever since they fixed the CD-ROM and sent me X.2. I actually want to sell my PC so that I can buy a printer that explicitly works for Mac (I can use my Samsung ML-4500 but only through a router) and an iPod. Basically, I'm hooked on Apple despite the fact that it's so darned expensive. All I can say is that fact that the iBook actually wakes up from sleep, the fact that it burns little of my battery when it's sleeping, the fact that it makes no noise (very important for me) and the fact that it's so pretty made me a Mac guy.


----------



## iKst (Dec 2, 2002)

ooo...i almost forgot. No noise 

I have it for 2 weaks now and i didnt even know it has a fan  It doesnt come up even after 1 hour of RTCW or MOHAA.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2002)

unix.

compatibility, heh. i switched my old pc to be compatible with mac. so linux (no windows on pc) and os x - unix are compatible 

design. i do it.

design as mentioned, of macs. G4 look great. i hope i'll get one soon... or better: i want a retro .. a quadra with a (dual) 970 inside  -... 

i was teached macs are bad, evil, for stupid people... and what i studied was architecture. well. i tried to believe them. one day ... i was in bologna in a computer expo if i remember right.. and i saw the ibook and i fell in love with it. and since i got such (months later) i have rarely touched a peecee ... 

i feel happier when i use a mac. i find no scientific evidence for this .. but i am happier. 


i save time. i was a heavy user even on windows, so i had to format it once a month / once a week. so a hour to format, half day to install everything, half day to uninstall what i didnt want, and half day to save .. no thanx to that anymore  i'm lazy so mac goes over linux. i do graphics so mac goes over linux. if i needed to get a pc it would have a linux in it (debian ot RH) - since i heard what XP contained i didnt want to touch windows. with my usage, in 8 months M$ would force me get a new licence. M$ felt and feels like a big brother of the 1984.  I want to be the master of my computer and decide what i do with it. 

i have used photoshop since the version 3.0. what can i say? photoshop and similar, freehand, indesign, dreamweaver etc, they are themselves reasons for mac. 

and still unix. i understand better my mac.  i can make it easier to what i want it to be...

still design. even the standard look of browsers or any apps are not halfly as ugly as windows apps. 

battery.  no noise. mobility, at least with ibook. cute, small and looks  

better application support. everytime i have had problems with some applications and i have asked for info, normally from the programmer, i have got fst info that helped me resolve the problem. i dont rememebr this happening ever in windows  

you other said that pcs have more gamess.. true. but now  i still have a post-microsoft period = i enjoy playing XGates ... and my fav game is deimos rising .. i don't play much, those and quake are enough. and 2 of those 3 havent been released for peecee 

ii could write a book but 4 am ... better get some sleep


----------



## boi (Dec 3, 2002)

X is my first Mac OS. i used 9 a little and hated it. crashed all the time.
i can't crash X. it's maintenance free. i love tinkering with computers, but my PC got to the point where i was no longer tinkering with it so much as trying to keep it alive.
i don't play many games. all the good games are also for the mac, anyway. no big deal.
i'm a web designer. photoshop screams on my machine. everything is snappier than windows.
i don't have to worry about spyware, virii, and other such muck that gets installed into my registry, win.ini, startup, toolbar, taskbar, etc. what i see is what i get. there's nothing hidden from me.

"it just works".


----------

